# SteamHammer - Juice Reviews



## Vapington (23/9/14)

Hey guys,

So I got a pair of Steamhammer juices to try out today!

So here are my thoughts:

*PACKAGING* : Excellent bottles (Similar to Five Pawns even the label has that slight stickyness to it ) The Labels are professionally done and look premium - as they should at it's price point. They have droppers to extract the liquid (same as FP).

*MONKEY CREAM (12mg)* : Described as - Sweet creamy bananas covered with thick rich vanilla custard, layered with rich Dulce de Leche and finished off with two scoops of vanilla bean ice cream. If you are a Banana Custard fan than you have finally met your match with Monkey Cream.

Devices Used : HCigar Hana Clone / Nautilus Mini / 14.5 - 16 watts 

Verdict : To start off I always have a good smell of the liquid. Wow this smells incredible. Reminds me of a sweet banana milkshake! It tastes brilliant. Sweet banana with a very creamy and decadent exhale - I am sure I will pick up on more in depth flavour profiles as I go but have literally only opened the bottles an hour ago. I can see myself vaping this all day long! Highly recommended to banana fans, and one of the best banana based flavours I have tried.

*VOODOO MILK (12mg)* : Described as - Slap those taste buds with this kick ass blend of fresh cheesecake covered with ripened strawberries, thick vanilla custard, three different blends of sweet whipped creams and finished off with a large scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Devices Used : HCigar Hana Clone / Kayfun 3.1 with 0.9 ohm 28g Single Coil 5 wrap / Cotton Wick / 17 -18 watts

Verdict : Now I have not yet tried the likes of Unicorn Milk and Mothers Milk etc so I cant really compare this to anything similar but wow it is good! Smells like intense freshly squished strawberries (not that you normally squish strawberries  tart and sweet). The taste is fantastic, fresh strawberry flavour with a deserty creaminess. If you love fresh strawberries then you will love this! This could easily be an all day vape and a desert vape of note!

*Thanks to RevnLucky AKA Subohmvapor for these exceptional juices. I cant wait to try the rest of the line and would highly recommend the two I am currently enjoying now!! *

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Thank you for your impressions. Those do sound delectable.


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

*STEAM HAMMER - ET3RNITY*
(_Mixed and bottled for SΩV under the brand Steam Hammer by Seattle Vapor Co._)


​*Website burp*: _Fresh baked cookies topped with sweet vanilla, cream and warm caramel, finished off with just the right touch of a signature medium tobacco base_.

*My burp/s*: On the dot accurate description of this well proportioned blended e-juice. I don't easily take my hat off, but to the mixologist of this well pre-steeped e-juice, I will anytime._ If it wasn't for my wrong assumption that Select Reserve's Aztec which will be soon extinct locally, I would've most probably missed out on this one (Edit)_.

Initially I was skeptical about this particular recommendation by @RevnLucky7 and thought it would be too sweet for my palate as an ADV, but what a nice vape surprise. (PS. _Kudos to a vendor that knows his individual customers vape related taste_).

*Smell*: Once you removed the dropper style cap from the glass bottle, you get a subtle aroma of a typical smooth tobacco with undertones of complexity that keeps on tempting you to put it in your atomizer as quickly as possible.

*Flavor*: Straight out of the Aramex delivery bag, the overall taste was just noteworthy impressive. The baked biscuit, sweet vanilla, cream, caramel and medium tobacco blend so well in perfect harmony, that my brain went into a stack overflow while trying to identify the various individual flavors. If I didn't read the description beforehand, I would have easily missed the subtleties of some flavors. Neither one of the flavors, including the smooth tobacco are overpowering and I believe this to be the secret of the mixologist's success - every individual flavor proportioned perfectly in just the right ratio.

From an initial inhale of a subtle sweet "fluffy" type vanilla mousse, while all the other mentioned flavors intertwine like pianissimo notes on your various taste buds, to a satisfying smooth lingering tobacco exhale, with a very subtle biscuit in the background. This particular blend really address's the whole palate from front to rear without missing a spot. IMO ET3RNITY is a true hybrid between desert- and tobacco flavor e-juices.

*Throat Hit*: The throat hit is medium and perfectly balanced - never got harsh with the various coil resistances I experimented with (1.0Ω down to 0.4 Ω). The smooth tobacco flavor obviously excels at lower ohms without totally overpowering the other flavors, but for me personally the extraordinary flavor balance peaks at 0.9Ω.

*Vapor production*: The vapor production is more than satisfying. The label doesn't mention the PG/VG ratio but I doubt whether it's a 50/50 ratio. Hopefully @RevnLucky7 read this and can enlighten me. Thanks, RevnLucky7 confirmed as indeed 50/50 PG/VG ratio (Edit).

*Mix-ability*: Due to this well balanced e-juice, I really think it will be an absolute waste of a premium e-juice to mix anything with it - it is perfect as is.

*Pairing*: For me this is an ideal summer ADV e-juice, and paired well with anything I tried thus far (from ice cold beer to spiced pâté). I have to mention that it was truly exceptional with an ice cold Mulderbosch's Chenin Blanc (_Steen op Hout_) and therefore I assume it will go well with any cold white/rose wine, cooler or light Ale.

*Equipment used*: RM2 RBA on Reo (1.5mm air hole), coil resistance: 1.0 down to 0.4 ohm.

*Note*: Life is too short to vape mediocre e-juice - even if you don't like tobacco type flavors at all, you have to try ET3RNITY at least once - you surely will be pleasantly surprised, especially if you have any preconceived ideas and/or doubts about tobacco flavors. I very much doubt that you will find another e-juice with such an outstanding perfect balance of flavors, each complimenting the other in perfect harmony.

*last burp*: IMO “ET3RNITY" is strangely a very well suited name for this particular blend. This was the only flavor I've tried out thus far from the STEAM HAMMER stable and I am now very curious about the others.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/9/14)

johan said:


> _If it wasn't for Select Reserve's Aztec which will be soon extinct locally, I would've most probably missed out on this one_.


 
Thanks so much for an awesome review guys.

Just a note... we are only losing access to Poison. Select Reserve will remain, proud and strong in South Africa!
All SteamHammer batches are also mixed at a 50/50 ratio!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Thanks so much for an awesome review guys.
> 
> Just a note... we are only losing access to Poison. Select Reserve will remain, proud and strong in South Africa!
> All SteamHammer batches are also mixed at a 50/50 ratio!


 
Thanks for the correction, my bad assumptions - will edit accordingly.


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

Super review @johan 
I love the humour thrown in! (When you said your brain was in a stack overflow... Lol)
Makes it fun to read

Even though i dont really fancy vanilla and caramel as the main flavours in a juice, you are making me want to try this one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/9/14)

Great review @johan 

You're a natural at this. Very entertaining, and a great read. 

Please stop making me want to buy more juices, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @johan
> I love the humour thrown in! (When you said your brain was in a stack overflow... Lol)
> Makes it fun to read
> 
> Even though i dont really fancy vanilla and caramel as the main flavours in a juice, you are making me want to try this one


 
I also don't like caramel, but the combination of the different flavors in just the magically right proportions makes it really something special - the caramel taste is so "brief" (split second) you really have to concentrate hard to taste it.


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

great review @johan ! Its funny but i get mint/chocolate notes when i vape ET3RNITY and for the life of me i duno y lol i think there something funny going on with my taste buds and this juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> great review @johan ! Its funny but i get mint/chocolate notes when i vape ET3RNITY and for the life of me i duno y lol i think there something funny going on with my taste buds and this juice.


 
The chocolate note I can understand but not the mint, as the latter is beyond disgusting for my personal taste and would have immediately picked up on that.


----------



## Paulie (24/9/14)

johan said:


> The chocolate note I can understand but not the mint, as the latter is beyond disgusting for my personal taste and would have immediately picked up on that.


 
I agree im not a fan of mint but i kinda like the softness of it i get but like i said its probably my taste buds!

I still finished the whole bottle in 3 days nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> I agree im not a fan of mint but i kinda like the softness of it i get but like i said its probably my taste buds!
> 
> I still finished the whole bottle in 3 days nom nom


 
Very interesting how each one perceive tastes differently - next time try it in a different colour Reo  - I think its either the green one or the purple one that causes the mix up on your taste buds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/9/14)

Excellent review Ω @johan . I also have this juice, when I tried it about 5/6 weeks ago, I could not vape it because of the tobacco taste it had, which I found awful. After reading your review I tried it now again and it's tasting so much more better . Guess the steeping helped the juice a lot and your review helped me with giving it another try  Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (28/11/14)

I ordered my SteamHammer juice about 3 months ago. On the first day I tried all of them and I have to be honest, I was severely disappointed. 

The first bottle I sampled was cloud9, and the only thing I could compare the taste to was Vaping cat urine, seriously. So I quickly re-wicked and tried the rest of them and the flavours ranged from horrible to all out disgusting. 

The next day, after reading all the flavour descriptions again, I just had to give cloud9 another shot, as I couldn't believe a juice could be that far off point. There must have been something wrong in my mouth the day before, because this time, it made sense and just got better and better until the bottle was finished. 

I ordered loads of juice from other vendors at the same time, so the rest of the SteamHammer juice was left gathering dust in my cupboard.

Because of the Vape meet (which I now can't attend, grrrrrrr) I haven't ordered any more juice online, knowing I could get discounted juice there, and I've been vaping bits and pieces that were lying around. 

Today I hit rock bottom and was forced to dig around the back of the cupboard and pulled out the awful Eternity and The Good Life. I'm not sure if it was the 3 months of steeping, the dark cupboard fairies, the underpants gnomes or who knows what, but OMG!!!!!!!! this stuff is good. It's right up there with any of the premium imported juice I've sampled. 

I now have two problems. Firstly, I'm not sure if I'm going to see this juice again. And secondly, if I do get my hands on more, how the hell am I expected to leave it alone again for 3 months before I'm allowed to vape it. Grrrrrrrrrrrr(part2)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yash (1/12/14)

What setup are you using? Cloud 9 in my Magma with a 0.5 ohm parallel 28 awg kanthal coil and rayon wicking on my Reo is heaven, lovely melon with a beautiful sweet honeydew on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

